# Phrases that Originate from Chickens



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"I'll wring your neck"
"don't count your eggs before they hatch"
"hen pecked"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Umm, are you bored? Do we need to find something for you to do?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. Not bored. Just having a little fun.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You big chicken! 
What are you, chicken or something? !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"running around like a chicken without a head"
"bad egg"
"stick your neck out"
"empty nest syndrome"
"nest egg"


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

"Cooped up"
" a poultry amount"


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't count your eggs before they hatch..


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

Feeling broody (not personally you understand!)
Had your feathers ruffled by something?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

All puffed up like a rooster (usually about a short man who's all bluster lol)


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guess what? Chicken Butt!

Something might "smell as bad as chicken 
S$&@"

Chicken skin

Running around like a chicken with the head cut off

Hen pecked

Cackling like chickens


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hen party
Old Biddies


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for this thread, I needed a giggle this morning!


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Mother hen!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I know someone who notes when someone's angry by yelling, "Hackles up!"  

Harder to find than hen's teeth. 
Chickened out
Chicken-****
Gossiping like hens... 
Hen house
Mother hen
Chick
Flew the coop
Walking on eggshells
Shake that tail feather! 

This could go on...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

___just need to vent !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

tough old bird
rule the roost
cock-eye
egg on your face
bad egg
birds of a feather
bird brain


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Winner, winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I did see a chicken crossing the road yesterday.


----------

